# 1988 Pulsar NX SE



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi
I just got this car and I'm in need of some information. It has a 16 valve engine I could use some info on this engine. also the motor is pushing oil out the dipstick? I cleaned the PCV valve and I'm hoping for the best. Does anyone know any thing else that i could check?

Thanks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Check the compression on each cylinder. those engines are notorious for doing that. You may need stabilize that dispstick with a latch or rig of some sort.


----------

